# SJs, why?



## stargazing grasshopper

RCKT82 said:


> Because we literally want you to stop talking....
> 
> Why must NFs feel the need to ask what I'm thinking and can't accept "nothing" as a response to drop it?


Sometimes when I'm deep in thought I get myself into an autopilot zone (deeply vegging out) where I interact superficially with those around me, but my mind is busy processing stuff & filing the pertinent stuff into memory while also weeding out the crap.

The hour long conversation with the chick at the bookstore describing how cute her cat is while it's watching the birds outside is more often conducted on autopilot.
Note: If she asks me what I'm thinking at that moment, I'm very likely to reply "nothing sweetie". Jeez I wonder if I've been pissing her off all this time LOL.


----------



## Kathy Kane

stargazing grasshopper said:


> This is a light hearted reply, more to plant the seed that you really don't need to know every minute detail SJs are examining.
> 
> 
> SJs think plenty but you'd be horrified were I to tell you what I'm thinking after being interrogated or likely accused of being a liar because I prefer not to share many of my thoughts with just anybody.
> Sometimes replying that I'm not thinking anything may be far more polite than replying that it's none of your damn business or "what are you the thought police?".
> IOW "nothing" is often indicative of nothing noteworthy or that I'm currently overthinking something obscure or abstract.


My husband is an ISTP. He likes to keep his thoughts to himself. So I get it. 

Ns are curious about thoughts in general. We're not trying to police them, we want to hear them and exchange them. Since we like to think about abstract stuff, we also figure you guys do the same. I had to learn to just accept silence because I don't always want to deal with his practical thoughts. Just like he doesn't want to deal with my theories.


----------



## Me_Myself_And_I

RCKT82 said:


> Because my friends in Kindergarten sucked at coloring... I'm mean is it that difficult to stay within the thick lines?


They put the lines there for SJ's, as a comfort.


----------



## Coburn

Kathy Kane said:


> Ns are curious about thoughts in general. We're not trying to police them, we want to hear them and exchange them.


Now I know what kind of bastards run the NSA...


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Kathy Kane said:


> ...I had to learn to just accept silence because I don't always want to deal with his practical thoughts.


I never indicated that silence is a good thing, not very many people prefer the company of a person quiet as a post.
I'll listen to your theories & offer you my perspective but I don't want to relate every insignificant thing that's on my mind.
Sometimes nothing simply means nothing pertinent but it's never indicative that I'd like you to please STFU. Maybe to me, nothing indicates that I'm merely vegging out & not pondering anything worthy of relating at the moment.


----------



## Kathy Kane

Marlowe said:


> Now I know what kind of bastards run the NSA...


Only if it's spying on some groundbreaking theories. Otherwise, all that practical and mundane crap would be the worst. Ugh.


----------



## RunForCover07

Why do SJs not understand that not everybody enjoys sensory details as much as they do?

Why don't SJs understand that Ni considers sensory details as small talk?

Why don't SJs understand that when I'm giving the "deer in headlights look", it's not because I'm confused, but because I found something more interesting to think about in my head. I'm waiting for you to stop giving details so I can continue the point you're making.


----------



## Kathy Kane

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I never indicated that silence is a good thing, not very many people prefer the company of a person quiet as a post.
> I'll listen to your theories & offer you my perspective but I don't want to relate every insignificant thing that's on my mind.
> Sometimes nothing simply means nothing pertinent but it's never indicative that I'd like you to please STFU. Maybe to me, nothing indicates that I'm merely vegging out & not pondering anything worthy of relating at the moment.


I don't accept silence all the time, just when I randomly ask for his thoughts and he doesn't want to give them. I figure his intense contemplation wasn't as abstract as it seemed, and I just let him stay quiet.


----------



## Coburn

RunForCover07 said:


> Why do SJs not understand that not everybody enjoys sensory details as much as they do?
> 
> Why don't SJs understand that Ni considers sensory details as small talk?
> 
> Why don't SJs understand that when I'm giving the "deer in headlights look", it's not because I'm confused, but because I found something more interesting to think about in my head. I'm waiting for you to stop giving details so I can continue the point you're making.


It takes two to make conversation. If you're bored and doing nothing to remedy it, it's not really the other person's problem. 

As far as I'm aware, the general population isn't telepathic.


----------



## RunForCover07

Marlowe said:


> It takes two to make conversation. If you're bored and doing nothing to remedy it, it's not really the other person's problem.
> 
> As far as I'm aware, the general population isn't telepathic.


What are you thoughts on the people being telepathic? 

Yay or nay?


----------



## Coburn

RunForCover07 said:


> What are you thoughts on the people being telepathic?
> 
> Yay or nay?


Nay.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

RunForCover07 said:


> I think I need to ask some more why question.
> 
> Why do you view sex as a chore?
> 
> why is anything outside of missionary and doggystyle uncomfortable?


Somebody fed you a dump truck sized load of crap mister. Weren't you the one complaining regarding your lack of a decent sexlife last month?
SJs are caring, giving personality types, we're dedicated & would do anything for our SO. 
Sprinkle a bit of adventurousness, uninhibited, healthy sex drive & you'd have an inkling regarding the sexlife of SJs. Don't forget that we're the ones that get stuff done LOL!


----------



## athenian200

Marlowe said:


> Now I know what kind of bastards run the NSA...


Yep. We put the N in *N*SA. Intuitive Security Association? xD

When I was reading 1984... I couldn't help but think how much I'd enjoy some of the jobs associated with the Thought Police. I mean, it would be interesting to have access to tons of information that allowed me to predict what people are thinking, and determine what they're going to do before they do it. It would be the perfect job for me... although ideally, it could be in a less dystopian society.

It would be really, really tempting to serve the government, if they gave me an opportunity to exercise my Ni _and _Fe on such a broad scale in the process. Hehe.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Marlowe said:


> Tires have air in them?


 Nope! I inflate mine with the recommended volume of nitrogen psi


----------



## RunForCover07

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Somebody fed you a dump truck sized load of crap mister. Weren't you the one complaining regarding your lack of a decent sexlife last month?
> SJs are caring, giving personality types, we're dedicated & would do anything for our SO.
> Sprinkle a bit of adventurousness, uninhibited, healthy sex drive & you'd have an inkling regarding the sexlife of SJs. Don't forget that we're the ones that get stuff done LOL!


I don't do one night stands if that's what you mean?

But the SJ men I've fooled around with have been boring in bed.

The kinkiest girl and guy I've been has been INFP...back in my exploration days when I fooled around with girls before coming to terms with my sexuality.

SJ sex in my experience isn't kinky enough, the men are kind of basic. But, I'm not going to generalize here. I'm sure SJ men have their own kinks.


----------



## Coburn

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Nope! I inflate mine with the recommended volume of nitrogen psi


I just use gasoline. Insta-bombs. Much more effective than a car alarm.


----------



## RunForCover07

Marlowe said:


> I just use gasoline. Insta-bombs. Much more effective than a car alarm.


You're such a badass. Teach me your ways?


----------



## Coburn

RunForCover07 said:


> I don't do one night stands if that's what you mean?
> 
> But the SJ men I've fooled around with have been boring in bed.
> 
> The kinkiest girl and guy I've been has been INFP...back in my exploration days when I fooled around with girls before coming to terms with my sexuality.
> 
> SJ sex in my experience isn't kinky enough, the men are kind of basic. But, I'm not going to generalize here. I'm sure SJ men have their own kinks.


Why are these kinks not ironed yet? I thought I already told you to fix this!

*stamps foot and sighs loudly in exasperation*

Don't make me tell you a third time. I don't want to have to repeat myself. >


----------



## RunForCover07

Marlowe said:


> Why are these kinks not ironed yet? I thought I already told you to fix this!
> 
> *stamps foot and sighs loudly in exasperation*
> 
> Don't make me tell you a third time. I don't want to have to repeat myself. >


Sorry, I was daydreaming and it slipped my mind. You understand, hopefully. I'll do it tomorrow.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

delphi367 said:


> I mean, it would be interesting to have access to tons of information that allowed me to predict what people are thinking, and determine what they're going to do before they do it.


So you're covertly inferring that Dionne Warwick was a government planted G-Woman & that the NSA was actually responsible for creating those psychic friends hotlines. Bahahahaha just kidding kiddo.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

killerB said:


> Me too, I would laugh my ass off!


Are you triple dog daring us?


----------



## RunForCover07

I'm going to bed, SJs.

*mushy moments starts*

I love you guys. Thank you for the Lols.

To those of you who took this topic seriously (I'm looking at you Fs), lighten up and lol.

*mushy moment end*

J/k, mushy moments never end for an NF. Muhahaha.

Seriously, I'm a slight asshole. But how else would I please ESTJs and NTs? I'm sure you understand.


----------



## RunForCover07

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Are you triple dog daring us?


This movie is love. I need to watch it now.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

RunForCover07 said:


> To those of you who took this topic seriously (I'm looking at you Fs), lighten up and lols.


Nah we're all just having fun here, I'd doubt anybody was being more than half serious.


----------



## Coburn

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Nah we're all just having fun here, I'd doubt anybody was being more than half serious.


I was. :|


----------



## Kathy Kane

There were people who didn't take this thread seriously?


----------



## Xenograft

I took this as a serious attempt to attack us in a passive aggressive manner because, regardless of how much "I was just messing around" there is layered in that dumpster diction, there is malice in the roots.


----------



## Coburn

Lazy Bear said:


> I took this as a serious attempt to attack us in a passive aggressive manner because, regardless of how much "I was just messing around" there is layered in that dumpster diction, there is malice in the roots.


You need to read more of @RunForCover07 's posts across PerC.

There are a lot of people on here with petty grudges against SJs; RFC07 is not one of them.

More context of what else he has written in other threads/forums will show you this.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Marlowe said:


> I was. :|


Are you over 18 years of age?


----------



## Coburn

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Are you over 18 years of age?


Your point?


----------



## Kathy Kane

Lazy Bear said:


> I took this as a serious attempt to attack us in a passive aggressive manner because, regardless of how much "I was just messing around" there is layered in that dumpster diction, there is malice in the roots.


:ninja:

Your paranoia is showing. Or is it?????


----------



## RCKT82

SJs are nothing but serious... I have my serious face on now


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Kathy Kane said:


> :ninja:
> 
> Your paranoia is showing. Or is it?????


LOL maybe he's messing with you & it's you that's displaying paranoia behavior here.

You see; Here's an example of the type things that some SJs are contemplating when they reply "nuttin honey".


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Marlowe said:


> Your point?


I was going to mention that you might benefit from a friendly gang tickling & a spanking to lighten you up for a few minutes but I decided to withhold that comment & I'll instead reply "nothing".
OMG an SJ giving the nothing treatment to an SJ, whoda thunk that would've occurred on a thread such as this?

That was my SJ attempt at humor & yeah I'm working on it.


----------



## Coburn

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I was going to mention that you might benefit from a friendly gang tickling & a spanking to lighten you up for a few minutes but I decided to withhold that comment & I'm instead reply "nothing".
> OMG an SJ giving the nothing treatment to an SJ, whoda thunk that would've occurred on a thread such as this?
> 
> That was my SJ attempt at humor & yeah I'm working on it.


I personally would have preferred the spanking.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Marlowe said:


> I personally would have preferred the spanking.


Here's where I over analyze input seeking obscure meaning or veiled plans & ponder whether I'm being lured into the ESTJs lair.


----------



## Caged Within

> Why do you feel the need to tell me what's happening on the news...every day?


Because talking about bigfoot, Battlestar Galactica, and your impressive collection of yaoi fanfiction gets boring from time to time. 



> Why do you talk about food so much? I like food, but you talk about as if it's an obsession.


Because cake is delicious, and anyone who disagrees is probably an Al-Qaeda sympathizer. 



> Why do you feel the need to tell me how to be healthy all of the time?


Because riding through on a rascal scooter is no way to live life. 



> Why do you have to correct everybody around you...constantly?


Because I live in the American South. Have you ever watched _Omega Man? _It's sort of like that, but replace the black robes with blue overalls. 



> Why can't you ever daydream ever?


I actually daydreamed today about being a high school drama teacher by day, and a leather-clad, vampire slayer by night who ended up tracking down Vampire Beyonce to an ice cream factory, where we ended up wrestling....Inside a giant tub of ice cream....Naked....Yeah, this daydreaming shit is thoroughly good.



> Why when watching action movies, you talk more about the explosions than the horrible plot line? Transformers was actually a shitty movie...all of them.


I don't think anyone goes into a Michael Bay movie and thinks they're going to be treated to an indie, romantic film about two, rugged cowboys that can't quite quit each other.



> Why do you always talk about what's going to go wrong, and worry about everything?


Because I'm an Atheist, mixed-race, bisexual, middle-class male from a Third-World country. My ratio of rainbow kittens vs dropkicks isn't the same as most people. 



> Why do you believe your experience is a way to tell people how they're going to perceive their own experience in life? Are you aware people are different than you?




Okay....So you're telling me that everyone ISN'T a direct clone copy of me, created from the stealing and manipulation of my DNA?...










*Mind=Blown*​



> Why can't you just bend the rules sometimes? Just once.


I'm sorry. I love you....Just not enough to swallow. 





> Why so serious?











*What do you mean?*​



> Why do you have to know everything I'm doing at all times?


What can I say? You have the best Xtube account around. 



> Why do you push people away who are different than you, and determine they're a bad influence because their views don't align with yours?



Because I'm obviously perfect, divine, and God's Gift to Mankind. Duh. 



> Why are some of you still going to get pissed at this post, and give me a bunch of information on why most of these don't relate to SJs at all?


3/(Bitch Plz)(LOL) + 3(LOL)/(Bitch Plz)^WTF(LOL)+ 7(LOL)/(Bitch Plz)+(LOL)=

3(Bitch Plz)(LOL+Bitch Plz)/((LOL)^WTF(Bitch Plz))((LOL)+(Bitch Plz))+ 3(LOL)(LOL+Bitch Plz)/((LOL)^WTF(Bitch Plz))((LOL)+(Bitch Plz))+7(LOL)^WTF(Bitch Plz)^WTF/(LOL)^WTF(Bitch Plz)(LOL)(Bitch Plz) =

3(LOL)^WTF+3(LOL)(Bitch Plz)+3(Bitch Plz)^WTF+3(LOL)(Bitch Plz)+7(Bitch Plz)^WTF(LOL)^WTF/(LOL)^WTF(Bitch Plz)(LOL)(Bitch Plz)= 47


47. I'm pretty sure the answer is 47. See? I even showed my work.


----------



## RCKT82

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Here's where I over analyze input seeking obscure meaning or plans hidden within plans (paranoia LOL) & ponder whether I'm being lured into the ESTJs lair.


Yeah, that ice cream truck has no windows or stickers... Just some music playing with the sliding door open...


----------



## Coburn

Caged Within said:


> Because cake is delicious, and anyone who disagrees is probably an Al-Qaeda sympathizer.


+1000


----------



## RunForCover07

Lazy Bear said:


> I took this as a serious attempt to attack us in a passive aggressive manner because, regardless of how much "I was just messing around" there is layered in that dumpster diction, there is malice in the roots.


It seriously was a way to poke fun at stereotypes, and I'm glad most people had some laughs out of it. Although, it was interesting to see some people actually fell right into the stereotypes that I listed.

Why can't you ever laugh at yourself? Lighten up.
Why so serious? 
Why do you always judge a book by its cover? You're horrible at reading people.
Why are you always the party pooper, or the person telling everybody how much more they need to drink?
Why are some of you still going to get pissed at this post, and give me a bunch of information on why most of these don't relate to SJs at all?

I figured the ISFJs weren't going to have any part in this at all. ESTJs were going to troll me. ESFJ were going to use emotions against me. And the ISTJs just surprised me, I didn't realize how funny they are! I need some ISTJ friends in my life, because they get my sarcasm.

SJs are a majority, of course I'm going to have some lmao moments or notice a difference, but I have nothing against SJs as a whole.


----------



## RunForCover07

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I was going to mention that you might benefit from a friendly gang tickling & a spanking to lighten you up for a few minutes but I decided to withhold that comment & I'm instead reply "nothing".
> OMG an SJ giving the nothing treatment to an SJ, whoda thunk that would've occurred on a thread such as this?
> 
> *That was my SJ attempt at humor & yeah I'm working on it.*


You're doing good, guy.

Go get em', tiger!


----------



## teddy564339

RunForCover07 said:


> I figured the ISFJs weren't going to have any part in this at all.


Your Ni instincts were right on this one for me, because at first I was like "I don't know what the hell to make of this thread". Funnily enough, your OP messed up my Si OCD-ishness to need to organize things. My initial instinct was "We need to organize this into three threads! We need one to discuss which of these are false stereotypes, we need one to give the explanations behind the ones that are true stereotypes, and we need one strictly for joking around! I can't keep up with doing it all at once in different directions!" So yes, I'm a typical uptight SJ in that area....I even have to organize jokes!

But I won't bore you with all of those psychological explanations of why. Instead, for the sake of fun in the thread, I will first address the baby bottle issue:



Marlowe said:


> On a side note, I am so happy ESTJs get an axe and sword for their subforum insignia, and not that stupid little green feeding bottle the ISFJs have. You guys should have a protest over that crap.





RunForCover07 said:


> The bottle is kind of fitting, seeing as they're the more nurturing side of the SJs.
> 
> But, I would be annoyed with that as well.








Teddy's dorky Si comes to the rescue again! I made a thread about this years ago!

http://personalitycafe.com/isfj-forum-nurturers/38850-anyone-else-find-our-forum-symbol-funny.html




Now that that's settled, I will now go back and give my goofy non-serious answers to all of your questions in the OP.






RunForCover07 said:


> Why do you watch health related shows, and believe that you have or you're going to get everything mentioned on them?


Because isn't that their job? Why are these health "professionals" so lazy? They should figure out how to organize their show better so they can fit in every possible question that every person could possibly ask. This is why this country's such a mess, lazy bums like that.




> Why do you feel the need to tell me what's happening on the news...every day?


Because you need to be an informed citizen. How will you ever effectively function in society if you don't know about the gas leak that occurred down on 44th street, the puppy the noble fireman saved today, or that the price of gas went up by ONE FOURTH OF A CENT today?! How can you not care about this?! Now I'm going to have to go back and reorganize my spending budget for the next month. 

Oh, and you also need to know about all of things that can now give you cancer. They just added another 40 things to the list on the news today. If you don't know that wearing leather can give you cancer, you'll be dead next month. *goes off to burn all of the leather items that he owns.









RunForCover07 said:


> Why do you talk about food so much? I like food, but you talk about as if it's an obsession.


Because everyone who isn't their exact weight according to their height and frame ratio is going to die 1.45 hours earlier than anyone who's not. Imagine all of the organizing I could do in 1.45 hours! Look at you, you need to eat more, you're so skinny. 

Besides, think about all of the organizing you can do with food! There's making a grocery list, comparing prices so you can save $1.38 that week (not to mention the joy of clipping coupons! That's a fun friday night right there!), going grocery store shopping, organizing the purchases into the correct cupboard drawer, following recipes exactly step by step (because the recipe is ALWAYS right...no deviating from it), and then organizing it so it looks pretty on the plate. And then for dessert? Washing dishes! You know how much I like to clean.

That's the most fun you could ever have in life! Why would you NOT want to talk about that? 



> Why do you feel the need to tell me how to be healthy all of the time?


I already told you that, look above. Weren't you listening? Stop daydreaming about being a sky pirate. That's what you NFs think about, right? Nonsense like pixie dust and moon frogs? *Gives you a lecture about how if you don't start paying attention more that you're going to go nowhere in life and will be begging for change on a street corner.



> Why doesn't routine become mundane for you?


Because if I don't follow it, I WILL DIE. Haven't your heard of my religion? Routinism? I have an altar to the great lord Routine in my living room, supported by His demi-gods Familiarity, Regimen, and Regulation. If I don't follow every single one of Routine's routines, he will smite me in my sleep.



> Why do you have to correct everybody around you...constantly?


Because they're all wrong. Duh! You have no idea what it's like being around people that are so stupid and lazy all of the time, it drives me nuts. Don't people know that you're supposed to come to a COMPLETE stop at every stop sign, and then look both ways not once, not twice, but thrice before crossing? Did you know that .00067% of all traffic accidents occur because someone only looks both ways twice instead of thrice?

And then people have the nerve to complain about how bad their lives are. If only they learned to follow rules. 

And you have the nerve to ask me why I'm trying to correct people. I'm just trying to HELP them, if they would only listen to reason. Go take a shower.




> Why can't you ever daydream ever?


There's WAY too much I have to do. I'm sure for some no-good low-lifes, they have time to sit on their asses dreaming about why clouds are fluffy and why we need to save the yellow-beaked flamingo or whatever else it is you NFs waste your time thinking about. 

You know, this is why our economy is such a mess. All of these wastrels lying around thinking about "life" instead of thinking about important things, like work and Routine. 



> Why when watching TV or a movie, you always have to comment on peoples appearance?


Because people nowadays are such slobs and have no pride. I mean, yesterday I saw this one guy who had a wrinkle in his shirt. What a bum. People don't care about important things like brushing your teeth six times a day anymore. 



> Why when watching action movies, you talk more about the explosions than the horrible plot line? Transformers was actually a shitty movie...all of them.


You, sir, clearly have no taste. I'm sure you would prefer to watch movies like Citizen Kane and the Godfather. I guess only an N can stomach movies like that that are SO boring. And you then have the nerve to get all high and mighty because "critics" and "the Academy" happen to say that they're any good. Puh-leeze. 

But I don't watch movies anyway. I don't have time for that. There's too much work to be done.

In general, I would say that it's those human wastes of space (otherwise known as SPs) who even bother watching movies anyway. I don't have time for such nonsense. 



> Why do you always talk about what's going to go wrong, and worry about everything?


You're still not listening, I already covered that. Pay more attention to detail. Geez, everything I'm saying is going way over your head. 

If you learned to do what I say, you'll thank me when you're older. Of course, if you don't, you'll be dead. Meanwhile, I'll be planning out my financial balance sheet up until the very last minute of my life, and Routine will bless me my allowing me to live an extra 4.39 hours than someone of my exact same age, gender, race, height and history of diseases and allergies.



> Why do you believe your experience is a way to tell people how they're going to perceive their own experience in life? Are you aware people are different than you?


Of course I know people are different than me. That's what's wrong with this country. If everyone was like me, we'd all be happily following all of the important rules and living long, safe, completely consistent lives in servitude of the great Routine, all under His blessings and his grace. Amen.

I suppose YOU think that people should be off writing poetry about how green the trees are and how you want to pet a fluffy bunny rabbit. Get a job, hippie.



> Why can't you ever laugh at yourself? Lighten up.


Because LIFE IS PAIN. You NFs should know that.









> Why can't you just bend the rules sometimes? Just once.


I had an uncle who once said that. The very next day he died from an attack by a rabid beaver. The great god Routine shows no mercy, only justice. 




> Why when you're trying to be helpful, I feel like you're judging me and telling me what I'm doing wrong?


That sounds like a personal problem to me. If you'd only learn to follow rules you'd realize how happy you'd be. Grow a set of balls and stop whining about being judged. You'll thank me when you take out a home loan and have to pay .045% less interest.



> Why so serious?


Because I'm not a lazy good-for-nothing mongrel. Anyone who has time to joke around clearly doesn't know what they're going to do in life. Geez, now I'm REALLY starting to understand why this world is going to hell.



> Why do you have to know everything I'm doing at all times?


Because you obviously have no idea what you're doing in life. Of course, only SJs ever really CAN..but at least other types can try to be like SJs. That's a start. 

You can start by reciting everything I've said in this post word for word, six times a day for the next 3 to 5 months. If you do, you'll be 2.34% more like an SJ than you were before. And you'll be much happier for it, I promise.



> Why do you push people away who are different than you, and determine they're a bad influence because their views don't align with yours?


Because they are. Duh. The best thing SJs can do is put all of their faith in Routine so they don't get led astray by the false doctrine of these people who are "different". You know who else was different? The dinosaurs. And you don't see any of them around anymore, do you?



> Why do you always judge a book by its cover? You're horrible at reading people.


Well, the cover is really the only part that matters. Every single good book I ever read had a beautiful artistic cover. You know what the insides had? WORDS. Who would want to bother with that?

But I stopped reading books a long time ago. I don't have enough time for that.

But what does this have to do with people? You can't read people, DUH. Lolz. People aren't words. So not only are NFs lazy, they're sure stupid to. Ha ha..."reading people". That's a good one.




> Why are you always telling people to slow down?


Didn't you hear what I said about looking thrice before crossing the street? Going fast is even worse. Did you know that if you drive five miles below the speed limit, you have a .00000.23% greater chance of not being killed by stampede of wild caterpillars? 



> Why are you always the party pooper, or the person telling everybody how much more they need to drink?


Personally, I never use the restrooms at parties...you can get AIDS from that, you know. 

And I agree, everyone needs to drink 8 glasses of water a day (at least), and I tell everyone that as often as I can. I'm trying to save lives, here. And it always goes unappreciated. 



> Why is it when I'm talking to you, it feels more like a transaction of information than a personal connection?


Oh boy, here we go again. Another long rant about feelings. The only purpose of talking is to learn more about how to serve Routine, how to be safer, and how to organize your finances for a long, safe, consistent life. I really don't understand why you NFs don't get that. What did "feelings" every do for anyone? Did they help them organize their sock drawer better? No!



> Why are some of you still going to get pissed at this post, and give me a bunch of information on why most of these don't relate to SJs at all?


Because you're a big ol' bed-wetting doody-head. (Monkey Island 3 quote ftw :tongue: )

*goes off to pout and be mad.


But seriously, no other type can understand the infinite wisdom of SJs, I don't know why I even wasted my time answering your questions. You're never going to get it. 

So now, I'm off....I have IMPORTANT things to do, like balancing my checkbook for the fourth time today and washing and ironing my underwear. Good day, sir.


----------



## RunForCover07

Thank you, Teddy! I enjoyed your replies greatly! <3


----------



## killerB

Kathy Kane said:


> There were people who didn't take this thread seriously?



I don't think any Ns took this seriously at all. I know I didn't. I truly thought this was suppost to be a silly thread. Kinda like our attack of 'hug an INTJ' thread.......

My co worker and friend is very much an ESTP. She told me once that she was told by her now ex that she had 'issues'. I looked straight at her and said "I don't know what you are talking about, I have never had them" and she took me quite serious. She asked me how to get over hers. I had to explaine to her that I was not serious and was joking, and now I make sure she knows that I am,(when I am). I forget how naturally serious SJ are.


----------



## King Nothing

Your joke annoys me. I am going to start doing the things you listed in retaliation.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

rawrmosher said:


> Why can't we just bake a cake made of rainbows and happiness and all be friends like back in kindergarden?
> 
> I'm not an INFP but


 We're just having fun with one another, but consider the likelihood that your suggestion would result in RFC07 finger painting the chalkboard, Kathy would glue a "KICK ME" note onto Lazy Bear's back, Lazy Bear would end up giving her a noogie, RCKT82 would be coloring outside the lines & Marlow would be breaking the crayons while fuming over the chaos. 
I'll tell you this much mister, there ain't no way in SJ hell that we're going to bend to your wants & sit around here chanting kumbaya. I'm thinking more along the line of which NF's gonna be the first victim of a sandbox wedgie & it's looking like you're it LOL.


----------



## Coburn

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Marlowe would be breaking the crayons while fuming over the chaos.


Yup, that pretty much sums me up.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

...


----------



## Coburn

RunForCover07 said:


> ESTJs were going to *troll* me.


I prefer the term "plucky comic relief."


----------



## Xenograft

For the record, I don't troll people.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

snail said:


> When certain SJ types invade other people's rooms to organize things that aren't theirs, what are they thinking?
> When they happen to find embarrassing personal items like sex toys or hand-written poetry during such an invasion, how do they feel about it? Are they ashamed to be rifling through it? Do they ever wish they hadn't?
> 
> I honestly want to know, because these things have long baffled me. If you engage in any of these behaviors, please ease my curiosity. I'm not being critical. I'm trying to figure you out.


Hmmm that would depend upon whether your sex toys are dishwasher safe. I'd probably run them through the dishwasher on the extra sparkling clean cycle.
Hand written poetry can always use grammatical corrections & rephrasing of nonsensible lines, best to use the excuse that "the dog ate it" & that it must have been written upon the same flavored paper that your homework he'd eaten last month was written upon.
Gee whiz; Go figure the odds of that occurring twice in one month eh.
BTW: I think old Fido was chewing upon your Xbox cords too, looks as though you'll now have plenty of time to clean up your room.


----------



## Coburn

Lazy Bear said:


> For the record, I don't troll people.


I knew there was a reason we kept you around.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Lazy Bear said:


> For the record, I don't troll people.


 What's your intended meaning of that comment, could you be more specific as to the message you wished to convey to this thread?

Now we'll place bets on how long until an NF asks why SJs need to have everything clarified with great detail. Ten dollars says we'll have a sucker within five minutes bahahaha.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Lazy Bear said:


> For the record, I don't troll people.


 Yeah well I heard a vicious rumor that you tied a large hook to an NF swimmer & dragged that swimmer behind your boat during striper & blue season.

So unless I'm mistaken, you actually do troll people, but granted in a more sporting manner.


----------



## lunny

Why do SJ's look at me like I'm crazy when I'm trying to be funny? I just want to be friends. :crying:


----------



## Xenograft

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Yeah well I heard a vicious rumor that you tied a large hook to an NF swimmer & dragged that swimmer behind your boat during striper & blue season.
> 
> So unless I'm mistaken, you actually do troll people, but granted in a more sporting manner.


Am I missing a joke?


----------



## Coburn

lunny said:


> Why do SJ's look at me like I'm crazy when I'm trying to be funny? I just want to be friends. :crying:


We don't have friends. We only have servants. Servants or enemies. And our enemies are dead.


----------



## RunForCover07

Lazy Bear said:


> For the record, I don't troll people.












...because you're worth it.


----------



## spiderfrommars

teddy564339 said:


> My initial instinct was "We need to organize this into three threads! We need one to discuss which of these are false stereotypes, we need one to give the explanations behind the ones that are true stereotypes, and we need one strictly for joking around! I can't keep up with doing it all at once in different directions!"


That was pretty much my exact reaction.


----------



## RCKT82

Coloring outside the lines is a serious matter... You don't want that, it'll rip a hole in the fabric of space time continuum, bad things will come...


----------



## RunForCover07

RCKT82 said:


> Coloring outside the lines is a serious matter... You don't want that, it'll rip a hole in the fabric of space time continuum, bad things will come...


I can state this is a fact. My best friend once colored outside of the lines...and well, we don't talk about what happened next.


----------



## RCKT82

killerB said:


> I don't think any Ns took this seriously at all. I know I didn't. I truly thought this was suppost to be a silly thread. Kinda like our attack of 'hug an INTJ' thread.......
> 
> My co worker and friend is very much an ESTP. She told me once that she was told by her now ex that she had 'issues'. I looked straight at her and said "I don't know what you are talking about, I have never had them" and she took me quite serious. She asked me how to get over hers. I had to explain to her that I was not serious and was joking, and now I make sure she knows that I am,(when I am). I forget how naturally serious SJ are.


It's a very serious matter that you're insinuating that SJs are naturally serious... But seriously, we're not always serious. Serious is only serious in serious matters that requires seriousness. For the record, we don't find too many things serious. When someone takes us serious because we appear to be serious is funny because we're seriously joking to watch you squirm when you think we're being serious and we know you think we're being serious when we're seriously not being serious.


----------



## RunForCover07

RCKT82 said:


> It's a very serious matter that you're insinuating that SJs are naturally serious... But seriously, we're not always serious. Serious is only serious in serious matters that requires seriousness. For the record, we don't find too many things serious. When someone takes us serious because we appear to be serious is funny because we're seriously joking to watch you squirm when you think we're being serious and we know you think we're being serious when we're seriously not being serious.


That sounds like some serious stuff...

I will say that the level of seriousness is different depending on the individual and the type.

My ESTJ mom for example doesn't find anything funny about sarcasm whatsoever. She takes it literal and actually gets upset. Her idea of humor is people doing stupid things, making fools of themselves, etc.

If you take my ISFJ friend, he thinks my sarcastic humor is funny and he really laughs, but he finds that it gets old. He never does it back, he just laughs. He as well eventually takes offense to it.

ISTJs, I don't know any in person that I know of, but they seem to at least play back and go with the flow.

ESFJS, the girls think it's cute, and the guys think it's mockery.

Some of you just simply dislike N humor. SJ humor is very dry, but I still laugh at it. It cracks me up.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Lazy Bear said:


> Am I missing a joke?


I usually have a dry sense of humor but a drink or two can whet my personality & the jokes may flow from my lips with ease. 

Don't worry yourself regarding my indication of having heard vicious rumors of you, I was merely laying the foundation for a bit O humor.
It was insignificant & you apparently wouldn't get it even had I explained my intent. I'll make up some cue-cards in case of the event that I crack one off in your general direction here or on another thread.


----------



## Kathy Kane

@stargazing grasshopper since you said it and I'm curious. Why do SJs mistype as INTJs?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Kathy Kane said:


> @_stargazing grasshopper_ since you said it and I'm curious. Why do SJs mistype as INTJs?


I don't want to derail this thread too far onto a tangential spur, I'll merely indicate that my situation was resolved & I'll not beat that dead horse.
Start a thread regarding your curiosity, surely all us previously mistyped sensors would open up to you. Yeah good luck getting a bunch of SJs to open up regarding their initial mistyping or their feelings LOL.


----------



## RunForCover07

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I don't want to derail this thread too far onto a tangential spur, I'll merely indicate that my situation was resolved & I'll not beat that dead horse.
> Start a thread regarding your curiosity, surely all us previously mistyped sensors would open up to you. Yeah good luck getting a bunch of SJs to open up regarding their initial mistyping or their feelings LOL.


You're talking with an intuitive, it's bound to be derailed at one point. Lol


----------



## Kathy Kane

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I don't want to derail this thread too far onto a tangential spur, I'll merely indicate that my situation was resolved & I'll not beat that dead horse.
> Start a thread regarding your curiosity, surely all us previously mistyped sensors would open up to you. Yeah good luck getting a bunch of SJs to open up regarding their initial mistyping or their feelings LOL.


I should have known better than to try and sneak a theory question into the discussion. Ugh. Si needs to learn to theorize :tongue:


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Kathy Kane said:


> I should have known better than to try and sneak a theory question into the discussion. Ugh. Si needs to learn to theorize :tongue:


Si can theorize well enough on a thread regarding mistyping, this ain't it sweetie.


----------



## Kathy Kane

Well sugarplum, this thread is _SJ why?_ It wouldn't derail the thread to actually answer a why question here (which you did initially, BTW)

Thanks for the response. I'll just move along.


----------



## killerB

RCKT82 said:


> It's a very serious matter that you're insinuating that SJs are naturally serious... But seriously, we're not always serious. Serious is only serious in serious matters that requires seriousness. For the record, we don't find too many things serious. When someone takes us serious because we appear to be serious is funny because we're seriously joking to watch you squirm when you think we're being serious and we know you think we're being serious when we're seriously not being serious.



So, the question reamains........Why so serious????????
:laughing:


----------



## Coburn

RunForCover07 said:


> You're talking with an intuitive, it's bound to be derailed at one point. Lol


What are you talking about? This thread has been off the tracks since page two.


Not that I'm complainin' or nuthin'...


----------



## RunForCover07

Marlowe said:


> What are you talking about? This thread has been off the tracks since page two.
> 
> 
> Not that I'm complainin' or nuthin'...


This is a fact. I don't think it will ever recover.


----------



## Coburn

RunForCover07 said:


> This is a fact. I don't think it will ever recover.


And thank God for that! >


----------



## snail

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Hmmm that would depend upon whether your sex toys are dishwasher safe. I'd probably run them through the dishwasher on the extra sparkling clean cycle.
> Hand written poetry can always use grammatical corrections & rephrasing of nonsensible lines, best to use the excuse that "the dog ate it" & that it must have been written upon the same flavored paper that your homework he'd eaten last month was written upon.
> Gee whiz; Go figure the odds of that occurring twice in one month eh.
> BTW: I think old Fido was chewing upon your Xbox cords too, looks as though you'll now have plenty of time to clean up your room.


This made me laugh. :laughing:


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Kathy Kane said:


> Well sugarplum, this thread is _SJ why?_


 No sugarplum here sweetie.




Kathy Kane said:


> It wouldn't derail the thread to actually answer a why question here (which you did initially, BTW)
> 
> Your "why SJs mistype" question doesn't pertain to the OP's initial list of questions, therefore going off on an SJ mistyping tangent would be a derailment of the Why Train.
> Since a couple commenters had previously expressed confusion following this thread & suggested dividing the thread into three separate threads to allow ease of following along, I'm not willing to further confuse those good souls.
> 
> 
> 
> Kathy Kane said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't derail the thread to actually answer a why question here (which you did initially, BTW)
> 
> 
> 
> My initial reply was relevant because it was in response to your revised version of the OP's initial list of questions.
> 
> "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kathy Kane*  Why can't SJs just think something?"
> 
> The answers you now seek are an indication that you've become overstimulated, you're seeking more, then you're going to want more still & where does the madness end? Baby steps sweetie, that's how you'll succeed in getting us to play along.
> PS: Am I currently in SJ serious mode or merely caressing your funny bone?
> 
> This is a fun thread that's offering a few of us the opportunity to hash out a smidge of the tension between SJs & NFs, I rated it 4 stars for the light hearted bantering & offering me a peek into the covert NF world.
Click to expand...


----------



## Xenograft

I think you guys may have thought I was kidding but I was being very serious, I don't troll people, it's a waste of time. Unfortunately I am always going to take things literally and seriously, it's hard for me to joke about stuff when I can't hear anyone's tone of voice or see their facial expressions. 

Ah well.


----------



## Coburn

Lazy Bear said:


> I think you guys may have thought I was kidding but I was being very serious, I don't troll people, it's a waste of time. Unfortunately I am always going to take things literally and seriously, it's hard for me to joke about stuff when I can't hear anyone's tone of voice or see their facial expressions.
> 
> Ah well.


We all knew you were being serious. We were just joshing you.


----------



## RunForCover07

Marlowe said:


> We all knew you were being serious. We were just joshing you.


He wasn't kidding??


----------



## Coburn

RunForCover07 said:


> He wasn't kidding??


Lazy Bear always kids. He's like the Chuck Norris of kidders.

Black holes occur when Lazy Bear makes jokes. Whole planets perish. Civilizations vanish.

It's pretty awesome.


----------

